# Trailer Decking



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

I have used the "fake grass" carpet on my trailer several times and had great luck. It allows my raft to slide easily on the decking as it gets loaded and prevents chaffing and splinters from injuring the boat; and the footing on the trailer is solid as people pull the boat on. The cost is minimal and the carpet lasts for years. Lowe's and other major hardware stores carry this carpet and sell it by the foot. I just bought 14 feet of it, 6 feet in width, and it cost me $40.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Barney Fife said:


> I have used the "fake grass" carpet on my trailer several times and had great luck. It allows my raft to slide easily on the decking as it gets loaded and prevents chaffing and splinters from injuring the boat; and the footing on the trailer is solid as people pull the boat on. The cost is minimal and the carpet lasts for years. Lowe's and other major hardware stores carry this carpet and sell it by the foot. I just bought 14 feet of it, 6 feet in width, and it cost me $40.


I used the same thing on my deck and it worked great, EXCEPT I used outdoor carpet glue and after about a year it came loose. The whole thing in one shot. I had a wood strip at the front and back and that seems to be the only thing that was holding it in place after a while. What did you use for glue?


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

rwhyman said:


> I used the same thing on my deck and it worked great, EXCEPT I used outdoor carpet glue and after about a year it came loose. The whole thing in one shot. I had a wood strip at the front and back and that seems to be the only thing that was holding it in place after a while. What did you use for glue?


I have used quite a bit of regular carpet glue, and the last time I did this the carpet stayed on for about 8 years. The wood decking actually had to be replaced before the carpet.


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2009)

So did you treat the wood under the carpet with something first before the carpet?


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

Drake said:


> So did you treat the wood under the carpet with something first before the carpet?


Yes. I used a water based silicone water repellent.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Garage floor paint with the sand added. Durable, good traction and does not hold rocks and such like the carpet does.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

I used outdoor carpeting (astroturf, fake grass, whatever you want to call it). There are several different grades. I used the best I could find and a 7'X8' deck cost about $100. It has lasted three years with little signs of wear. To pin it down I used waterproof glue specifically made for outdoor carpeting which cost $35 a quart. One quart was plenty. I also ran carriage bolts with fender washers through along all the edges spaced about 8" apart and rolled the carpet over the edges of the deck to cover the raw wood edges and hide the raw carpet edge.

Carpeting has directional knap so pay attention to that. My boat slides on easily but the carpet is kind of catchy when sliding the boat off the trailer. I figured thet was the best way because when i am loading I'm usually pulling the boat uphill vs. pushing downhill when unloading.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Rustoleum glossy paint on 3/4 plywood (it will never rust). The boat slides on and off easily but there's still enough traction so I don't slip when climbimg around on the trailer.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Trailer Deckin*

When the plywood and carpet and crap get trashed (and they will), re-deck your trailer with MDO. It's a waterproof plywood with a layer of fused waterproof paper stuff on one side. It's what they make many outdoor signs out of. It is smooth enough, to slide a boat, but not slippery in your shoes. I could slide a fully loaded 16' hyside onto it (the pre-urethane bottom version). Some of the commercial raft trailers use it.

Put a coat of deck sealer on it every few years.

Danno


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

*MDO and marine paint are the way to go!*



swiftwater15 said:


> When the plywood and carpet and crap get trashed (and they will), re-deck your trailer with MDO. It's a waterproof plywood with a layer of fused waterproof paper stuff on one side. It's what they make many outdoor signs out of. It is smooth enough, to slide a boat, but not slippery in your shoes. I could slide a fully loaded 16' hyside onto it (the pre-urethane bottom version). Some of the commercial raft trailers use it.
> 
> Put a coat of deck sealer on it every few years.
> 
> Danno


That's what I have on my trailer. Way better than astroturf or carpet.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

swiftwater15 said:


> When the plywood and carpet and crap get trashed (and they will), re-deck your trailer with MDO. It's a waterproof plywood with a layer of fused waterproof paper stuff on one side. It's what they make many outdoor signs out of. It is smooth enough, to slide a boat, but not slippery in your shoes. I could slide a fully loaded 16' hyside onto it (the pre-urethane bottom version). Some of the commercial raft trailers use it.
> 
> Put a coat of deck sealer on it every few years.
> 
> Danno


Great! I had heard the same thing from another person but wasn't able to find MDO locally. I am set for a few years, yet I will prepare more thoroughly next time...or get a new trailer.:grin:


----------



## RecreTec (Feb 22, 2009)

*trailer decking*



Drake said:


> I just modified a drift boat trailer into a raft trailer and was looking for suggestions on the surface treatment of the decking which is 3/4 inch plywood. I am wanting something my raft will slide easily with but wont cause me to fall every time I jump on to it to slide the boat on.
> Any ideas would be great.
> Thanks


Hey there, we use double sided MDO plywood on our std. raft trailers and it works pretty well so long as you treat it every couple years, however for a little more money you can use skidguard waterproof marine board and it lasts FOREVER. The MDO when wet is slick as glass and you'll fall and bust your a#@. The skidguard has a poly overlayment that is waterproof and slick for sliding the raft but has a very small waffle pattern so as to give your feet a great grip when wet. We buy it by the unit load special made. It is avail in stock in 3/4" and 1/2". Give a holler if you'd like more info and pricing.
Timmy RecreTec Manufacturing Inc. - Dry Boxes, Camp Tables, Raft and Cataraft Frames


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

RecreTec said:


> Hey there, we use double sided MDO plywood on our std. raft trailers and it works pretty well so long as you treat it every couple years, however for a little more money you can use skidguard waterproof marine board and it lasts FOREVER. The MDO when wet is slick as glass and you'll fall and bust your a#@. The skidguard has a poly overlayment that is waterproof and slick for sliding the raft but has a very small waffle pattern so as to give your feet a great grip when wet. We buy it by the unit load special made. It is avail in stock in 3/4" and 1/2". Give a holler if you'd like more info and pricing.
> Timmy RecreTec Manufacturing Inc. - Dry Boxes, Camp Tables, Raft and Cataraft Frames



How do you slide the raft over the skidguard?


----------



## RecreTec (Feb 22, 2009)

*trailer decking*



swiftwater15 said:


> How do you slide the raft over the skidguard?


Sliding the raft on skidguard is not too difficult. I have quite a few people who use in on their trailers and even though there is the waffle pattern, it is remarkably slick. Granted it is not as slick as the MDO however it is a trade off of ease over time it lasts and durability. Many people buy the skidguard and love it on the trailers becuase they dont have to mess with it again.


----------

